# First time cat owner, got cornish rex male



## Eclectica (Jun 25, 2012)

Good day all! My name is Wilma, I have adopted an 8 month old siamese bicolour Cornish Rex. 

His name is Leaf (registered name) but I just call him Rexie, lol. Its my first time in 26 years to ever be owned by a feline. I have owned dogs, rats, guineapigs, parrots, rabbits.....never a cat. And I have worked with cheetah, serval, ocelot and tigers. 

Now I have baiscally just one question so far. He doesn't spray and I will be neutering him eventually. But I would like to know, what is the wetness, smell free, that comes out of his male parts? It comes out as tiny droplets, but it drips on my bed and furniture, I would just like to know if it is from excitement or a bladder problem???? 

Thanx for the help, I apologise for the structure of posting, doing it on phone, looks long to me....lol


----------



## maewkaew (Jun 27, 2012)

*re Rex*

Congrats on your new cat. It will be interesting to see how you think your first domestic cat compares to the wild cat species with which you have worked. 
I like Cornish Rex but I've never had one. I just see them at cat shows and get a kick out of their unusual looks and I like really active cats. 

re the liquid you are seeing on his "male parts" .. have you noticed him humping anything? Many male cats would be likely to reach puberty by 9 months and in fact I think Cornish have a fair bit of Oriental & Siamese in them, which are often early maturing. It's possible that it is semen which does not have a very strong smell compared to urine. 
Urine when there is an infection is usually very stinky. 

If you have been seeing him licking his penis often, that could either be due to pain (from cystitis with or without infection) or due to sexual stimulation. 
I would try to get him in to be neutered soon, but also have them take a urine sample via cystocentesis. and keep an eye on him, if you notice him urinating only tiny amounts frequently, or trying to urinate unsuccessfully, that is an emergency and you should bring him to the vet right away. ( Male cats are at risk of urethral blockage which can kill a cat within a few days.) 
There is a vet's site that has a good article on feline urinary tract health. Feline Urinary Tract Health: Cystitis, Urethral Obstruction, Urinary Tract Infection by Lisa A. Pierson, DVM :: cat urinary tract health


----------



## JEL (Jun 29, 2012)

*The Rexes*

I have a male and female C. Rex, ages 10 and 9 respectively, each of whom came to me at age 4-mos. They are unlike any other cat, and you will wonder how you ever got along before his arrival.

I can't speak to the "dripping" you describe, but can attest to their dog-like behavior and extreme affection.

Enjoy the love!

Judith


----------



## Mel19 (Jun 30, 2012)

Congrats on your new kitty! I've always wanted a cornish rex!


----------



## Ziast (Jul 1, 2012)

I hope you enjoy your new master, and I hope you figure out all your questions. I can't help as I've only owned a female before.


----------



## dlowan (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh great...another Cornish Rex lover. I am sorry, mine came to me neutered and I cannot help with your question, but I will greatly enjoy hearing about your experiences with your new little fella.


----------

